# Windows 8



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

teste gerade Win8 in einer VM.
Update gab's ja billig für 29€.

Ich frag mich nur was die Oberflächengestalter in Redmond geritten hat 

Was soll so eine Oberfläche auf einem Dektop?
Handy, Tablet, Xbox ist ja ok, aber auf einem Arbeitsplatzrechner?

Privat nutze ich überwiegend Linux, kenne daher alle möglichen Desktops (KDE, LXDE, Gnome3, ...), aber das was MS hier macht ... Ich verstehs nicht!

Naja vielleicht bin ich schon zu alt (47) für diese Welt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2012)

so wie ich gelesen habe, kannst du doch die Einstellung umstellen, das es wie Windows Classic aussieht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2012)

... und die Kacheln der W8-Oberfläche (die man sich ja belegen kann, wie man mag) haben doch auch ein bißchen mit dem, was die meißten Windows-Benutzer so auf ihrem Desktop abziehen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> so wie ich gelesen habe, kannst du doch die Einstellung umstellen, das es wie Windows Classic aussieht.



Stimmt ... Aber ohne Start-Button . Für den musst du dir erstmal eine App herunterladen. Und der Explorer mit Ribbons ist auch sehr gewöhungsbedürftig. 



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und die Kacheln der W8-Oberfläche (die man sich ja belegen kann, wie man mag) haben doch auch ein bißchen mit dem, was die meißten Windows-Benutzer so auf ihrem Desktop abziehen ...



Die Live-Kacheln finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht. Nur das Bedienkonzept ist komplett anders. Es gibt keine klassischen Kontextmenüs und auch keine Ribbons. Ausserdem bringen dir die Kacheln auf einem normalem Desktop eh recht weinig. Schliesslich ist der größte Teil des Bildschirms durch deine Anwendungsprogramme belegt.
Für ein Handy finde ich die Sache schön gelöst. Besser als eigentlich bei Apple oder bei Android.
Da könnte Win8 ein Erfolg werden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2012)

Ich hab ja ein (theoretisch) multitouchfähiges Tablet. mal sehen, vielleicht ist das ja mal ein Grund, W8 darauf auszuprobieren. Insbesondere, falls V12 für W8 freigegeben sein sollte.

...und klar, es ist wie immer: man konnte auch schon mit dem alten schon immer auch produktiv arbeiten. Ich fühle mich jedoch mit meinen 48 Jahren noch nicht zu alt, etwas neues anzufassen. Sogar Siemens geht ja bei der HMI inzwischen den Schritt Richtung Multitouch, wenn auch zaghaft, da das derzeit ja kein morgen, sondern ein eher übermorgen (V13) sein wird.


----------



## bike (9 Dezember 2012)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mit Programmieren mein Geld verdienen muss.
Und da ist WIN8 (noch?) nicht das richtige Werkzeug.
Ob es das jemals sein wird, bezweifele ich aktiv.

Win7 ist schon Mist, doch mit acht übertrifft sich die Geldmafia aus Redmond.
Zum Glück bin ich nur noch 10 Jahre im Geschäft, dann ist der Rentenfond für mich zuständig 


bike


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich hab ja ein (theoretisch) multitouchfähiges Tablet. mal sehen, vielleicht ist das ja mal ein Grund, W8 darauf auszuprobieren. Insbesondere, falls V12 für W8 freigegeben sein sollte.



Probier es ruhig mal aus.
Wie gesagt für Tablet und/oder Touch ist die Oberfläche sicher nicht  schlecht.
Vielleicht ist es auch die Idee die MS hier verfolgt. Du hast zum eine deine Live-Kacheln und zum anderen die Classic-Oberfläche. Aber hier finde ich die Umsetzung in KDE wesentlich besser gelöst.

Multitouch und HMI bietet sicher interessante Ansätze. Allerdings darfst du den Programmieraufwand dahinter nicht vergessen. Ich brauch heut bei großen Anlagen schon länger für die Bedienoberfläche als für das eigentliche S7-Programm.
Obwohl ich viel mit Bildbausteinen und Structuren arbeite, bleiben halt 2000 Tags eben 2000 Tags.  



bike schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mit Programmieren mein Geld verdienen muss.
> Und da ist WIN8 (noch?) nicht das richtige Werkzeug.
> Ob es das jemals sein wird, bezweifele ich aktiv.
> 
> Win7 ist schon Mist, doch mit acht übertrifft sich die Geldmafia aus Redmond.



Also gegen Win 7 habe ich wenig einzuwenden. Es ist sehr stabil und es läßt sich produktiv damit arbeiten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (9 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also gegen Win 7 habe ich wenig einzuwenden. Es ist sehr stabil und es läßt sich produktiv damit arbeiten.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Das kann sein, doch noch haben nicht alle Hersteller ihre Software auf win7 umgestrickt und daher habe ich aufgehört mich mit dem Neuen zu ärgern und nehme XP.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Das kann sein, doch noch haben nicht alle Hersteller ihre Software auf win7 umgestrickt und daher habe ich aufgehört mich mit dem Neuen zu ärgern und nehme XP.



Man muß hier aufpassen:
Win7 *32Bit prof.* gibt es wenig Probleme. Ich hab bisher keine XP-Software gehabt, die damit Ärger machte.
Üblicherweise wird jedoch in Firmen die 64Bit Variante installiert. Und da gibt es einige Software im Automatisierungsumfeld, die damit nicht läuft.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (9 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Man muß hier aufpassen:
> Win7 *32Bit prof.* gibt es wenig Probleme. Ich hab bisher keine XP-Software gehabt, die damit Ärger machte.
> Üblicherweise wird jedoch in Firmen die 64Bit Variante installiert. Und da gibt es einige Software im Automatisierungsumfeld, die damit nicht läuft.
> 
> ...



Das ist mir klar, doch wie erklärt man das der EDV Abteilung?
DIE! müssen nicht damit arbeiten, sondern können vom Sessel aus klug? daher reden.


Aber das ist eien andere Sache ;-)


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> ... doch wie erklärt man das der EDV Abteilung?
> ...


arbeiten die gegen Dich? Ich denke mal, wenn man seinem Chef sagt, was man braucht, dann bekommt man das normalerweise auch. Und wenn man es nicht bekommt, stellt man eben seine Arbeit wegen nicht vorhandener Arbeitsmittel ein.


----------



## bike (9 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> arbeiten die gegen Dich? Ich denke mal, wenn man seinem Chef sagt, was man braucht, dann bekommt man das normalerweise auch. Und wenn man es nicht bekommt, stellt man eben seine Arbeit wegen nicht vorhandener Arbeitsmittel ein.



Also so echt viel Ahnung von einem grösseren Unternehmen und wie es dort normal funktioniert hast du nicht wirklich.
Macht es wirklich Sinn, wenn ich einen Rechenr habe, der funktioniert und die ca 800 Servicetechniker arbeiten mit anderen Systemen?
Daher lass es bitte gut sein, bei uns wird im Team gearbeitet.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Also so echt viel Ahnung von einem grösseren Unternehmen und wie es dort normal funktioniert hast du nicht wirklich.


"normal" definiert jeder anders. Als "normal" würde ich es ansehen, dass in einem "größeren" Unternehmen manche Sachfragen zum Selbstzweck verkommen.

Aber gut, in einem Ameisenstaat (nennt man das Team?) zählt das Individuum nicht. Selbstaufgabe ist da eher zielführend, als sich für übergeordnete Ziele zu engagieren.


----------



## bike (9 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> "normal" definiert jeder anders. Als "normal" würde ich es ansehen, dass in einem "größeren" Unternehmen manche Sachfragen zum Selbstzweck verkommen.
> 
> Aber gut, in einem Ameisenstaat (nennt man das Team?) zählt das Individuum nicht. Selbstaufgabe ist da eher zielführend, als sich für übergeordnete Ziele zu engagieren.



Lass gut sein.
Wenn, dann melde dich bei mir,  ich schick dir 5€ für den Friseur, dann kannst du dem den Mist erzählen.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2012)

meine Parkuhr ist billiger und noch geduldiger (fürn fünfer finde ich keinen Friseur, weder für meinen Bart und erst recht nicht für meine Haare).

Deinen Mist (W7 und W8 ist Scheisse) solltest Du vielleicht auch eher Deinem Friseur anvertrauen, als uns hier im Forum damit zu belästigen. Stillstand geht ohne dieses Forum hier, Neuerungen und Fortschritt sind es, die dieses Forum uns unser Wissen teilen und erweitern lässt.


----------



## bike (9 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> meine Parkuhr ist billiger und noch geduldiger (fürn fünfer finde ich keinen Friseur, weder für meinen Bart und erst recht nicht für meine Haare).



5€ für deine Parkuhr.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2012)

@Perfektionist
In Großunternehmen gibt es genau diese Probleme wie sie bike geschildert hat.
Ist bei uns genau. Und wenn eine IT mehrere Tausend Systeme betreuen muß, dann sind Sonderlöungen - wie sie wir eben benötigen - schwierig. Das geht nicht immer ohne Reibung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2012)

bei den "Groß"unternehmen, bei denen ich bislang reingeschaut habe, war und ist das so gelöst, dass es ein kaufmännisches Netz gibt, da ist die IT der absolute Herrscher drüber, und technisches Netz, das in Absprache mit der IT betrieben wird, aber letztlich durch diejenigen betreut und verwaltet wird, die damit arbeiten müssen.

also holen wir mal wieder den Zwinkerer hervor  und mit dem sage ich: weder W7 noch W8 sind das Problem, auch nicht TIA, sondern Leute, die meinen, Techniker seien nicht in der Lage, ihr Arbeitsgerät selbst am Laufen zu halten.

Aber vllt ist das ja wirklich so, dass Team und Team zweierlei sind. In einem Team, dem das Werkzeug vorgegeben wird, das demzufolge für eine individuelle Aufgabe nur Lösungen aus dem Standardbaukasten zur Verfügung stehen, wird sicherlich keine wirklich individuelle Lösung finden werden. Festgefahrene Pfade werden dann zementiert.

...aber lass mer mal wirklich gut sein - wer unzufrieden ist, wird immer genau wissen, womit er unzufrieden ist. Für mich war Flex2004 die größte Verschlimmerung aller Zeiten - keinerlei Mehrwert gegenüber ProTool. Nun inzwischen will ich PT nicht mehr zurückhaben. Und der Umstieg auf TIA V11 ist seit SP2 mit Mehrwert verbunden. Meine allererste W7/32-Installation hakelt bis heute noch, meine W7/64-Installation direkt mit SP1 mit Classic und TIA schnurrt nur so. Aber klar, wenn ich das nicht selbst machen darf, wenn sich für mein Arbeitszeug jemand anderes zuständig fühlt, dann ist klar, dass meine persönlichen Arbeitsergebnisse nicht meiner eigenen Wunschvorstellung und eigener Erwartung an mir selbst entsprechen.

Mal schauen, wohin sich die Unternehmenskulturen weiterentwickeln. Ich denke mal, weg vom Ameisenstaat hin zum Individualismus. Gesellschaftliche Realität kommt auch irgendwann dann im Arbeitsleben an, wenngleich, wie die Vergangenheit bislang zeigte, immer verzögert.


----------



## -ASDF- (10 Dezember 2012)

Wow seid ihr alle alt


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2012)

-ASDF- schrieb:


> Wow seid ihr alle alt


meinste das jetzt im Sinne von erfahren oder unflexibel? oder darf sich da jeder, der ein wenig paranoid ist, jetzt auf den Schlips getreten fühlen?


----------



## Krumnix (10 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Win7 ist schon Mist, doch mit acht übertrifft sich die Geldmafia aus Redmond.
> Zum Glück bin ich nur noch 10 Jahre im Geschäft, dann ist der Rentenfond für mich zuständig



Also ich finde nicht, das Win7 Probleme macht. Selbst das 64Bit hat mir bis jetzt keine Probleme gemacht.
Sollte ein Programm noch nicht vom Hersteller angepasst worden sein, dann starte ich meine VM mit Win7_32
oder XP. 
Für solche Exoten ein BS verantwortlich zu machen ist schon bissel lachhaft.

Und die Geldmafia ist Microsoft mit Sicherheit nicht mehr. Wenn ich da an Apple denke, die für jeden Scheiß
Geld verlangen und einen sofort verklagen, dann ist MS dagegen ein Wohlfahrtsverein!

Win8 ist im übrigen auch super. Ich hab nen Tablet und ein Handy mit Win8. Endlich entfällt der ganze Müll
mit Zusatz-Programme installieren und alles um zwischen Handy und Tablet was zu machen.
Und der PC wird auch Win8 bekommen und ich mir sicher, das hier das Arbeite mit Maus und Tastatur auch
möglich sein wird. Man gewöhnt sich dran, wie bei allen anderen Systemen auch.

Aber ich denke mal, das bike gerne umsonst arbeitet oder das Entwicklung bei ihm gratis ist. Nur wie dann
die Brötchen morgens auf den Tisch kommen, uh uh uh


----------



## -ASDF- (12 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> meinste das jetzt im Sinne von erfahren oder unflexibel? oder darf sich da jeder, der ein wenig paranoid ist, jetzt auf den Schlips getreten fühlen?



Nein alt im sinne von Ist-Lebenszeit


----------



## maxi (13 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Also so echt viel Ahnung von einem grösseren Unternehmen und wie es dort normal funktioniert hast du nicht wirklich.
> Macht es wirklich Sinn, wenn ich einen Rechenr habe, der funktioniert und die ca 800 Servicetechniker arbeiten mit anderen Systemen?
> Daher lass es bitte gut sein, bei uns wird im Team gearbeitet.
> 
> ...



Aus Neugierde wegen dem Rüffel an Perfektionist.
Installiert Ihr auf euren Rechnern nicht das Betriebsystem welches von den Herstellern eurer Anwenungen freigeben ist, bzw. kauft Updatetes / Wartungsverträge damit diese einem aktuellen Betriebsystem angepasst werden?
Bzw. für was benötigt man in einer Frima EDV`ler wenn die nicht nachsehen können weas für die bentöigten Anwendungen der Mitarbeiter im betreffenden Fall möglich und notwendig ist?

Grüße


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (13 Dezember 2012)

<Meinung>
Jeder, der über Fortschritt und neue Technologien -  ganz egal wie "anders" sie sind - meckert, sollte schleunigst seinen  DSL-Vertrag kündigen und sich wieder den Bibliotheken und Büchereien  zuwenden.
</Meinung>


----------



## GLT (14 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur was die Oberflächengestalter in Redmond geritten hat
> 
> Was soll so eine Oberfläche auf einem Dektop?


Habe gestern einen neuen Rechner mit Win8pro in Betrieb genommen und stelle mir gerade dieselbe Frage.

Beim ersten "Anfühlen" in einer VM ist es mir gar nicht so negativ aufgefallen, wie jetzt bei dem "echten" Rechner.

Ohne Startmenü/Starterpanel muß man sich wohl den Desktop zupflastern - der Programmaufruf über die Suche ist, gelinde gesagt, ein Witz.
Wer die Kachelspielerei nicht oder wenig braucht, kann ohne Zusatzsoftware keinen automatischen Desktopstart einstellen.
Auch ist das ewige hin-u.hergewechsel mit der Zeit nervtötend.
Das Scrollen in der Kachelansicht ist mit der Maus unkomfortabel, taugt nur im Touchbetrieb.
Das System an und für sich läuft u. ist dürfte wohl sinnig weiterentwickelt worden sein.

Im direkten Vergleich mit einer W7-Maschine (sonst gleiche SW-Austattung) ergeben sich viel mehr Mausklicks und wesentlich weitere Mauswege um gleiches zu erreichen.

Windows 8 ist sicherlich kein 2. ME aber hinsichtlich Ergonomie kein grosser Wurf.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass man mit dem Servicepack eine ordentliche Konfiguration per Boardmittel bekommt.
Gut wäre, wenn bei Installation/Systemeinrichtung es Option "Desktop" und "Touch" gäbe und sich das System entsprechend präsentieren würde - so ist es weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Dezember 2012)

GLT schrieb:


> ... so ist es weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


Da ich mein Tablet auch stationär betreibe (externe Tastatur, Maus, 2. Bildschirm), würde ich Fisch und Fleich benötigen. Mal sehen, wenn nun die langen Abende zwischen Weihnachten und Hl. Drei Könige kommen, vielleicht mach ich mal ein Systemabbild und schau mir auch mal W8 an.


----------



## ducati (14 Dezember 2012)

GLT schrieb:


> Gut wäre, wenn bei Installation/Systemeinrichtung es Option "Desktop" und "Touch" gäbe und sich das System entsprechend präsentieren würde - so ist es weder Fisch noch Fleisch.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich über Win8 was gelesen hatte... Aber vermutlich hätte dann niemand Touch gewählt...


----------



## cpu224 (25 Dezember 2012)

*Nabend*

also ich hab auch WIN 8 installiert und finde es garnicht mal so schlecht, läuft echt stabil. Wie bei jedem neuen BS wird erstmal gemeckert. Aber jetzt habe ich Wincc flex 2008 gestartet und wenn ich durch eine erstellte Visu blättere, fehlen ab und zu Objekte. Mal ein Rohr, mal ein 90° Bogen. Wincc flex benötigt ja SQL Server 2005, der wird aber von Win8 nicht unterstützt. Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Blockmove (25 Dezember 2012)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Wincc flex benötigt ja SQL Server 2005, der wird aber von Win8 nicht unterstützt. Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee.



Im Ernst jetzt? SQL Server 2005 wird nicht sauber von Win8 unterstützt?
Spinnen die in Redmond? Für 2005 gab es die erste Express-Edition. Ich möcht nicht wissen wieviele Programme diese benutzen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Dezember 2012)

so, mein Fujitsu Stylistic Q550 will ja nicht so ganz vollständig unter W8 (verschiedene Geräte tun nicht spontan). Und spezielle W8-Treiber gibt's nicht beim Hersteller, also werden wohl wie immer die Versuche bleiben, die Treiber vom Vorgangerbetriebsssystem installieren zu versuchen. Immerhin hab ich wohl nun ein Systemabbild mit "wbadmin" geschafft. Warum dies nicht mehr bei "Sichern und Wiederherstellen" zu finden ist? *seufz*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit dem du grade einen anderen Tread  (CR_LF) vollmüllst mit Windows7 und dem neusten Internetexplorer (V10irgendwas). Nutze ich Firefox oder Chrome ist alles gut.  Was hast Du für einen Explorer in deinem Windoof8 ?


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Dezember 2012)

"vollmüllst" - danke! ich kann ja nicht anders...  [CR/LF] ja, dann liegt es wohl an dem IE10


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> "vollmüllst" - danke! ich kann ja nicht anders...  [CR/LF] ja, dann liegt es wohl an dem IE10


hättest du etwas dagegen, wenn ich deine Beiträge aus den TIA Thread zu Win8 Hiebe schiebe,
dort passen Sie nun wirklich nicht rein


----------



## cpu224 (26 Dezember 2012)

*Win 8 SQL Server 2005*



cpu224 schrieb:


> also ich hab auch WIN 8 installiert und finde es garnicht mal so schlecht, läuft echt stabil. Wie bei jedem neuen BS wird erstmal gemeckert. Aber jetzt habe ich Wincc flex 2008 gestartet und wenn ich durch eine erstellte Visu blättere, fehlen ab und zu Objekte. Mal ein Rohr, mal ein 90° Bogen. Wincc flex benötigt ja SQL Server 2005, der wird aber von Win8 nicht unterstützt. Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee.
> 
> Gruss
> Torsten



Wie sieht es aus hat jemand eine Idee? oder muss ich Win 8 wieder löschen.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> hättest du etwas dagegen, wenn ich deine Beiträge aus den TIA Thread zu Win8 Hiebe schiebe,
> dort passen Sie nun wirklich nicht rein



Kopiere doch die sinnvollen Beiträge (die mit den Fehlermeldungen) in einen geschlossenen Extratread


----------



## acid (26 Dezember 2012)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus hat jemand eine Idee? oder muss ich Win 8 wieder löschen.
> 
> Gruss
> Torsten


Wenn man von Win7 auf Win8 Updated und bereits vorher den SQL Server installiert hat, dann treten anscheinend keine Probleme auf. Eine wirkliche Lösung zu diesem Problem gibt es auch in den internen Foren nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> hättest du etwas dagegen, wenn ich deine Beiträge aus den TIA Thread zu Win8 Hiebe schiebe,
> dort passen Sie nun wirklich nicht rein


schieb, was Du willst. Du bist Supermoderator, nicht ich...


----------



## cpu224 (27 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
und was kann das dann für ein Problem sein, dass bei einem vorhandenem Projekt Objekte einfach fehlen, wenn man die Seite aufruft?

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2012)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und was kann das dann für ein Problem sein, dass bei einem vorhandenem Projekt Objekte einfach fehlen, wenn man die Seite aufruft?
> 
> Gruss
> Torsten



Meine güte, worüber redest du?
das ist hier kein Quiz


----------



## cpu224 (27 Dezember 2012)

erst überlegen dann schreiben. Vielleicht liest man sich auch zurückliegende Threads durch, bevor man Antwortet.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Dezember 2012)

ich würde bei RN darauf tippen, dass er das ganz bestimmt getan hat.
Ich kann dir auf die Frage auch keine Antwort geben - es würde mich aber auch interessieren, welche Objekte fehlen und welche vorhanden sind.

Um aber auf deine Grundfrage einzugehen : es ist bei Siemens noch nie schlau gewesen, es auf einem Betriebssystem zu installieren für das es nicht AUSDRÜCKLICH gemacht ist. Es sollte dir ja schon aufgefallen sein, dass Siemens hinsichtlich der Verwendung von Standard-Tools (wie z.B. MS-SQL oder auch .Net-Framework) nicht unbedingt auf dem Stand der Zeit ist. Das erschwert es dann noch zusätzlich ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2012)

cpu224 schrieb:


> erst überlegen dann schreiben. Vielleicht liest man sich auch zurückliegende Threads durch, bevor man Antwortet.



ich habe den Thread gelesen und auch deinnen Beitrag zu WinCCflexibel,
trotzdem kannst du dazu schreiben was du meinst.
Bist doch wohl lange genug hier im Forum unterwegs.


----------



## bike (27 Dezember 2012)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und was kann das dann für ein Problem sein, dass bei einem vorhandenem Projekt Objekte einfach fehlen, wenn man die Seite aufruft?
> 
> Gruss
> Torsten



Das liegt einfach daran, dass wenn man spielt auch verlieren kann.
Und wenn man arbeiten will/muss dann sollte man nicht gleichzeitig spielen wollen.

Es ist absoluter Blödsinn unter Win 8 ernsthaft programmieren zu wollen.


bike


----------



## cpu224 (27 Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem BS ist schon richtig, ist auch mein Privat Notebook auf dem Firmen Notebook würde ich das auch nie machen. Wenn es irgendwie geht sollte man Siemens auch meiden, zum programmieren benutze ich auch schon von MHJ Win SPS-S7-V5.
Jetzt mal zu den Versionen. Alt Win 7 Pro 64 bit  neu Win 8 Pro 64 bit.  Wincc flex 2008 SP3 Upd2

Ich habe eine Visu erstellt mit 18 Seiten diversen Silos und dazu gehörigen Rohren Bögen Zellradschleusen usw. Und wenn ich  durch diese Visu blättere, fehlen ab und zu Objekte. Mal ein  Rohr, mal ein 90° Bogen. Ich kann dann von einer anderen Seite das fehlende Objekt Kopieren und einsetzen. Schliesse ich Wincc und starte es neu fehlt an einer anderen Stelle irgendein Objekt, aber eigentlich immer nur Rohre oder Bögen. 
Ich habe in Win 8 schon das .net Framewörk 3.5 aktiviert, weil das original durch das 4.5 ersetzt wird.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Dezember 2012)

arbeitet den Siemens schon mit dem "hohen" Framework-Stand ?
Ich hatte mal irgendwo etwas vom Framework 2.0 gelesen ... 
Der von dir beschriebene Effekt läßt sich m.E. aber so nicht erklären ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Dezember 2012)

wer nicht spielt, verliert die Fähigkeit, kreativ zu sein. Oder war noch nie kreativ. [scheiß CR/LF - also doch Firefox?] Zu W8: ich hab jetzt so halbwegs W8/32 auf meinem privat gekauften und auch geschäftlich genutzten Fujitsu Stylistic Q550 laufen, hab zur Kenntnis genommen, dass sich Classic zumindest nicht mit sanfter Gewalt (Kompatibilitätsmodus) installieren lässt, mein geliebtes perfekTIA (SP2) außer einer Warnung mir nicht grundsätzliche Steine in den Weg stellt. [CR/LF] Produktivtest steht aus, wird nach HlDreiKönige sein. PS: zu .net V3.5: hat sich bei mir spontan selbständig installiert während des perfekTIA V11 SP2 Setups - sah so aus, als ob Windows bemerkte, dass die Anwendung drauf angewiesen ist.


----------



## bike (27 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wer nicht spielt, verliert die Fähigkeit, kreativ zu sein. Oder war noch nie kreativ.



Wenn das Herumspielen mit einem unfertigen Produkt aus Redmond kreativ ist, dann gute Nacht Kreativität.


bike


----------



## cpu224 (27 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

hier will ja wohl niemand behaupten das Siemens Software ein fertiges Produkt ist, oder?

die hängen doch immer Jahre hinterher.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Dezember 2012)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier will ja wohl niemand behaupten das Siemens Software ein fertiges Produkt ist, oder?
> 
> ...



Die werfen sich halt nicht blindlings auf jeden neuen Schiss den MS hinlegt sondern warten erstmal ab ob es nicht wieder so ein Rohrkrepierer wird wie Vista oder ME.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die werfen sich halt nicht blindlings auf jeden neuen Schiss den MS hinlegt sondern warten erstmal ab ob es nicht wieder so ein Rohrkrepierer wird wie Vista oder ME.



Naja ... MS-SQL 2005 gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern ... da hätte man m.E. spätestens mit Flex2008, das ja auch erst Ende 2008 da war, nachhalten können auf MS-SQL 2008.
Vom .Net-Framework will ich da mal gar nicht reden - da ist Siemens m.E. auch noch voll auf dem Stand 2005 ...

Und das aktuelle Betriebssystem ... (ich sage hier jetzt mal nicht Win8) ... seit wann unterstützt Siemens das ?

Was hatten wir aktuell noch für ein Jahr ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (27 Dezember 2012)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier will ja wohl niemand behaupten das Siemens Software ein fertiges Produkt ist, oder?
> 
> ...



Ich bekomme immer wieder das große Kotzen, wenn auf Siemens und deren Produkte eingeprügelt wird, aber gleichzeitig wird mit der ach so schlechten Software Geld verdient.
Sei doch konzequent und verwende ein anderes System.


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer wieder das große Kotzen, wenn auf Siemens und deren Produkte eingeprügelt wird ...


Und mir geht es so, wenn das nicht geatn wird ...
Wenn sich weniger Leute mit dem zufrieden geben würden, was ihnen gnädigerweise vorgesetzt wird ... dann würde es so etwas (? TIA ?) vielleicht gar nicht geben ... jedenfalls nicht in dem Evulutionsstand ...



bike schrieb:


> ... Sei doch konzequent und verwende ein anderes System ...


Das tun anscheinend immer mehr Leute ...
Wenn ich mir so die Zuwächse bei Beckhoff und Konsorten ansehe ... und die steigende Anzahl von Beiträgen hier im Forum in der zugehörigen Rubrik ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## cpu224 (27 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer wieder das große Kotzen, wenn auf Siemens und deren Produkte eingeprügelt wird, aber gleichzeitig wird mit der ach so schlechten Software Geld verdient.
> Sei doch konzequent und verwende ein anderes System.
> 
> 
> bike









Bin ja dabei Winsps.S7.V5 von MHJ gefällt mir sehr gut. Für Visu bin ich noch auf der suche. Außerdem Verdiene ich damit kein Geld, bin nur Instandhälter der gelegentlich mal was eigenes macht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Dezember 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... MS-SQL 2005 gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern ... da hätte man m.E. spätestens mit Flex2008, das ja auch erst Ende 2008 da war, nachhalten können auf MS-SQL 2008.
> Vom .Net-Framework will ich da mal gar nicht reden - da ist Siemens m.E. auch noch voll auf dem Stand 2005 ...
> 
> Und das aktuelle Betriebssystem ... (ich sage hier jetzt mal nicht Win8) ... seit wann unterstützt Siemens das ?
> ...




Mit dem SQL hast du recht.  Und ich freue mich schon auf das TIA-Portal mit Kacheln  .... Ich kann schon verstehen das es eine Zeit dauert bis neue Betriebssysteme bei Siemens "ankommen". Ich kann mit vorstellen das es ein Haufen Arbeit ist da alles anzupassen. Und dann noch die Spielchen mit 32Bit, 64, Bit, Profession, Ultima usw. usw. .


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den Teil, der von dem ursprünglichen Thema dieses Thread nun absolut abweicht nach :
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/57964-Alternative-Visualisierung 
verschoben ..

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Januar 2013)

Ich mach grad den zweiten Versuch, mein Tablet mit TIA auszustatten.

Irgendwie meinte ich, bei der Installation von TIA WinCC-Basic weglassen zu können und anschließend Comfort/Advanced nachinstallieren zu können - war wohl ein Fehler.

Von der Bedienung her kann ich über W8 (32) nicht klagen, sogar in Verbindung mit einem externen Zweit-BS (Full-HD) werkelt das recht akzeptabel als Quasi-Desktop.

Auf den Erfolg der neuerlichen TIA-Installation muss ich jedoch mal über Nacht warten (und dann kommt noch Comfort/Advanced und UPD5).


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Von der Bedienung her kann ich über W8 (32) nicht klagen, sogar in Verbindung mit einem externen Zweit-BS (Full-HD) werkelt das recht akzeptabel als Quasi-Desktop.



Kann man eigentlich auf einem Bildschirm die Kacheln haben und au dem anderen den Desktop?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Januar 2013)

um die Kacheln zu bekommen, braucht man, glaube ich, grundsätzlich mal die Geste vom rechten Bildschirmrand aus (respektive das linke untere Eck mit Mausklick) für das Start-(Kachel)-Menü.

Aber in meinem zarten Alter (48) fürchte ich, brauch ich etwas länger, um auf dieses andere Bedienkonzept mich einzuschießen (sodenn ich es je so beherrschen werde, wie die, die unbelastet von DOS und dergleichen neu rangehen dürfen).


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich mach grad den zweiten Versuch, mein Tablet mit TIA auszustatten.


gescheitert. erstens mault mal zwischendurch was nach .net 3.5, was sich irgendwie nicht ganz reibungslos in Win8 integrieren lässt, dann kommt noch die bereits im Forum bekannte SQL-Kompatibilitätsfehlermeldung, WinCC CA meldet einen Fehler während Installation (in einem hunderttausendzeiligen Protokoll versteckt), naja, warten wir mal auf V12, dann ziehe ich wieder das Image mit Win8 auf mein Tablet, und schalte nun zunächst mal auf W7 zurück. War aber ein vielversprechender Ausflug in die Kachelwelt - auf Tablet gefällts mir.


----------

